# Total Members Online...lets Do It



## Calvin&Hobbes

I noted that on December 12, 2004 there were 375 members online (Owners forum page, very bottom) at one time. We should try and beat that, with a planned meet online on some date. Hopefully it doesnt crash the server, but it would be kinda neat to beat that record. Maybe we could get everyone on some night, and see what the number would be- We could call it the "online outbackers rally!"


----------



## California Jim

Actually it never happened. It was some sort of web crawler / search engine anomoly. But it would be interesting to re-set that counter and see real numbers.


----------



## CamperAndy

The highest actual number I have seen is 83 with 35 of those being visitors and not actual members.


----------



## campmg

Something tells me we'll have a lot of time to log on over the winter months with all the Outbacks in storage. Oddly enough, I notice that I joined on XMas eve. Not sure why either. I still had shopping to do. perhaps we pick a date and see if the network can handle it.


----------



## daves700

As long as it is in the evening, I am game ... pick a date and time for the online rally!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

It'd be nice to make it a anniversary date for Outbackers.com or maybe even something associated with Vern, but I'm not sure what those would be...


----------



## outbackinMT

Just let me know and I will be sure to log on!

Brenda


----------



## HootBob

California Jim said:


> Actually it never happened. It was some sort of web crawler / search engine anomoly. But it would be interesting to re-set that counter and see real numbers.


I agree with you Jim on resetting the counter

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ok...I'll set the date.

How about next Friday (day after Thanksgiving) at 6pm (PST) ?


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...I'll set the date.
> 
> How about next Friday (day after Thanksgiving) at 6pm (PST) ?


Don't think KB will let me take the laptop to the TSO concert.....have a good time!


----------



## RizFam

We will not be around either.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hmm... This sounds very familiar...

Seems like last year, right around New Years eve/day we had one knock down, drag out, session here on the 'ol OB'ers.com! Think you're up to a rematch this year Wolfie?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackinMT

Works for me!

Brenda


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm... This sounds very familiar...
> 
> Seems like last year, right around New Years eve/day we had one knock down, drag out, session here on the 'ol OB'ers.com! Think you're up to a rematch this year Wolfie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Had the exact same flashback, Professor! But - then considered the estimated *53* member record that Andy mentioned....and my eyes blurred. I think it took me a week to regain my equalibrium after tracking just the 25 or so of us who were on that Chat.

Re-Match? You bet! That was just too much fun and I was still a true newbie!!! A GREAT way to christen the new year!!!! Maybe we stick to the Forum, tho'....rather than the Chat.

btw, it must have been the evening of New Year's Day ... it was not New Year's Eve


----------



## willie226

Iam game let me know the date

willie


----------



## egregg57

I want to play too!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Lets make it happen. The date of fri after thanksgiving was suggested. I suggest to make it easier and in the evening for all, lets say 6 PM Pacific time zone

The stake IS driven.....be there

John

FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 24....6 PM Pacific time zone


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sounds like fun!
Unfortunately we will be out on the road *CAMPING!* In our *OUTBACK!*

Man, the bum luck!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Borrow a laptop


----------



## HootBob

Where else would I be









Don


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like fun!
> Unfortunately we will be out on the road *CAMPING!* In our *OUTBACK!*
> 
> Man, the bum luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


OK - that settles it. As I won't be there either (TSO Concert.....after MANY years of waiting), Doug, you and I will just have to schedule the "rematch" you suggested ....

Soooo........for all of you who have said (or will say or are reserving your right to say or aren't gonna fess up but would say it if you could) that you can't make it on the Friday after T-Day.....WE WILL DO THIS AGAIN....we'll just call this one a 'practice'


----------



## campmg

I'll try to make it. Believe that's one hour earlier than AZ time.


----------



## 3LEES

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like fun!
> Unfortunately we will be out on the road *CAMPING!* In our *OUTBACK!*
> 
> Man, the bum luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


We will be camping also. And since the campground has no WIFI, my laptop won't be of much use.

Besides, as much as like like all of you, when I'm camping I have more important things to do!

Dan


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Just so us Right- coasters get the time right, that'll be 9:00PM (2100 hrs)! Woo Hoo! an On-line Outback Rally!


----------



## willie226

[quote name='tdvffjohn' date='Nov 16 2006, 04:58 PM' post='167661']
Lets make it happen. The date of fri after thanksgiving was suggested. I suggest to make it easier and in the evening for all, lets say 6 PM Pacific time zone

The stake IS driven.....be there

John

FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 24....6 PM Pacific time zone
[/quote

Lets see here on the east coast that is 3:00 in the afternoon with all that good







I might be taking my nap







(I will it be on I think it will be cool too! )


----------



## wolfwood

willie226 said:


> Lets make it happen. The date of fri after thanksgiving was suggested. I suggest to make it easier and in the evening for all, lets say 6 PM Pacific time zone
> 
> The stake IS driven.....be there
> 
> John
> 
> FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 24....6 PM Pacific time zone


Lets see here on the east coast that is 3:00 in the afternoon with all that good







I might be taking my nap







(I will it be on I think it will be cool too! )















[/quote]
Hey, Willie, the west coast is 3 hrs _BEHIND _ the East coast, so ...

*6PM (Pacific) + 3hrs = 9PM (Eastern) *​Plenty of time for the post-turkey naps!!!

(Did you catch that Doug? Wolfie did math!)


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> (Did you catch that Doug? Wolfie did math!)


I did Wolfie! And I'm duly impressed!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> (Did you catch that Doug? Wolfie did math!)


I did Wolfie! And I'm duly impressed!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
WOW! Impressed the Professor !!






















No small accomplishment that!!

But, now I gotta take a nap - that math-stuff is exhausting







.


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> (Did you catch that Doug? Wolfie did math!)


I did Wolfie! And I'm duly impressed!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
WOW! Impressed the Professor !!






















No small accomplishment that!!

But, now I gotta take a nap - that math-stuff is exhausting







.
[/quote]

YAWN!


----------



## N7OQ

So are we all going to meet in the chat room after words?


----------



## wolfwood

Verstelle said:


> So are we all going to meet in the char room after words?


If y'all will just log onto the Forum and take the count from "Members logged in", then those of us who have prior commitments could leave our 'puters logged in and STILL be counted ....


----------



## skippershe

I'll be there








Let's see how many of us can fit in the chatroom...kind of like cramming into a phonebooth


----------



## Thor

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> It'd be nice to make it a anniversary date for Outbackers.com or maybe even something associated with Vern, but I'm not sure what those would be...


Great idea.

Count me in.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'll be here for sure.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Lady Di

We'll be camping. Going to Assateague National Park. We all enjoy it, and the dogs love camping anywhere their people are


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how many of us can fit in the chatroom...kind of like cramming into a phonebooth


I'm guessing you wouldn't be able to read the chat room posts fast enough....they'd be flying off the screen.


----------



## Thor

Lady Di said:


> We'll be camping. Going to Assateague National Park. We all enjoy it, and the dogs love camping anywhere their people are


This would be my number #1 choice; however, the white stuff was on my car this morning so it will be a few months before camping is a possibility.

Thor


----------



## Above & Beyond

I am all ready logged in That way I will be the first on the list!


----------



## Hokie

Count me in! Whether I am at my computer or on via Blackberry, I will be there!


----------



## skippershe

So what's everyone gonna bring?
I'll do a cheese ball and a bottle of Ripple...only the best for my Outbacker friends!


----------



## mswalt

> Hey, Willie, the west coast is 3 hrs BEHIND the East coast


I always thought the left coast was behind *everyone*.









Mark


----------



## RizFam

OK, Our plans have changed & I believe I can be here. So it is 9 pm Friday Night Chat Room Right?









Tami


----------



## skippershe

RizFam said:


> OK, Our plans have changed & I believe I can be here. So it is 9 pm Friday Night Chat Room Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


That's great news Tami! See you there


----------



## aplvlykat

Ripple maybe but Spainada or Boonsfarm well !!! Kirk


----------



## Above & Beyond

Which time zone?


----------



## old_tidefan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...I'll set the date.
> 
> How about next Friday (day after Thanksgiving) at 6pm (PST) ?


Here was the date/time


----------



## prevish gang

I'll be there. It's our normal time to go into the chat room anyway

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper

prevish gang said:


> I'll be there. It's our normal time to go into the chat room anyway
> 
> Darlene


I have a feeling we are going to crash the server...

Look oooooooooooooout Vern! Were ALL coming in.


----------



## happycamper




----------



## nonny

RizFam said:


> OK, Our plans have changed & I believe I can be here. So it is 9 pm Friday Night Chat Room Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami










If I understand it right, it's on the Forum at 9 EST, then in the Chat Room. Is that right?


----------



## egregg57

Helloo!? Oooops just test! I am a few hours early! Huh!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

It's 8:20 EST- should I start the grill now?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I wonder what the numbers will be- maybe we should have a wager on the total members online...?


----------



## H2oSprayer

I know it's still a bit early, but where is everyone?


----------



## skippershe

I'm running out to pick up a pizza...anyone else??

I'll be back in a few minutes...









If we're going to the chatroom is someone going to make an announcement?


----------



## egregg57

skippershe said:


> I'm running out to pick up a pizza...anyone else??
> 
> I'll be back in a few minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we're going to the chatroom is someone going to make an announcement?


 Yeah! we're in the chat room!


----------



## campmg

So what do we do now? It's 7pm in AZ, 6pm Pacific time and we have 32 members online.

I'm getting a piece of pie now.


----------



## huntr70

Everyone is in the chatroom


----------



## egregg57

Come on in to the chat room!


----------



## z-family




----------



## RizFam

The most so far 30 members in the Chat room


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Wow- it is crazy in that there chat room!!!


----------



## skippershe

Was really fun!! Crazy but fun


----------



## N7OQ

Well I saw 48 in the forum and 30 in the chat room. Sure was a lot of fun, had to read fast. First Outbacker.com rally


----------



## willie226

Crazy I could not keep up I was
















And no it was not my pain meds


----------



## mountainlady56

Sorry I missed it. I took the kids out to Tallahassee to eat and shopping. It was oldest son's choice......he's worked like a Trojan since he's been home, helping me clean house and give me a break from youngest son. He's done a good job "reminding" little one how to clean up behind himself. House hasn't looked this good in months!








Darlene


----------



## RizFam

Last Night









It was FUN!!! 

Tami


----------



## nonny

A total blast. Has the dizziness left everyone?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I can read that fast...we need a buffer.


----------



## MaeJae

It was awesome!
We had a wonderful fire ... with DD#1 manding it. She did a great job!
The chips and salsa hit the spot and
the drinks were fantastic! You should've had
a couple more drinks nonny...it makes all
that dizZiness go away!

MaeJae


----------



## nonny

Yeah, I think I missed the last round! The fire was fabulous and the conversation was inspiring!


----------



## mountainlady56

RizFam said:


> Last Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was FUN!!!
> 
> Tami


Tami,
I was looking at that shot and was trying to clean my monitor!!







You must have the same problem with JL that I have with Jimmy.......fingerprints all OVER the puter monitor and TV screen!!







They're "sweet prints", though!!








HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## HootBob

I missed it 
Had to pick up kids from the movies and got caught in a traffic accident that had the road shut down 
And had to make a U-turn and go the North in the South bound lane to gwt out of that area
Ended up getting home around 10pm

Don


----------



## RizFam

OMG Darlene that is SOOO Funny








Yes, I can not keep him from touching the screens









Tami


----------



## Chuck-N-June

Sorry we missed it. We were camping in Orlando for Thanksgiving. Let us know if you guys do something like that again, we will definitely be there!


----------

